# Coronavirus e buonumore



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2020)




----------



## Martes (9 Aprile 2020)




----------



## Skorpio (9 Aprile 2020)




----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (9 Aprile 2020)

Donne, come va con la ricrescita e i pelazzi e le unghie col gel sfaldato?

Io, oscena (secondo gli standar del "prima"), ma felice. Liberata da tutte quelle gabbie.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (9 Aprile 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> View attachment 9245



Avevi un prof scemo comunque.


----------



## Lostris (9 Aprile 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Donne, come va con la ricrescita e i pelazzi e le unghie col gel sfaldato?


Benissimo.


----------



## ologramma (10 Aprile 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Benissimo.
> 
> View attachment 9248


almeno li puoi fare da barbiere , nel mio caso intendo la testa come posso fare se la quarantena dura  ancora?
Credo che la ricrescita mi farà assomigliare a quando da giovane intendo gli anni 70, si usavano portare i capelli lunghi , ma allora c'erano ora ai lati eguale ma al centro ci sono delle mancanze , sotto non c'è problema sempre eguali non crescono e non cadono


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> almeno li puoi fare da barbiere , nel mio caso intendo la testa come posso fare se la quarantena dura  ancora?
> Credo che la ricrescita mi farà assomigliare a quando da giovane intendo gli anni 70, si usavano portare i capelli lunghi , ma allora c'erano ora ai lati eguale ma al centro ci sono delle mancanze , sotto non c'è problema sempre eguali non crescono e non cadono


falli tagliare dalla moglie


----------



## Lostris (10 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> almeno li puoi fare da barbiere , nel mio caso intendo la testa come posso fare se la quarantena dura  ancora?
> Credo che la ricrescita mi farà assomigliare a quando da giovane intendo gli anni 70, si usavano portare i capelli lunghi , ma allora c'erano ora ai lati eguale ma al centro ci sono delle mancanze , sotto non c'è problema sempre eguali non crescono e non cadono


Beh ma per gli uomini di casa sono io la coiffeur


----------



## ologramma (10 Aprile 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> falli tagliare dalla moglie


ha detto no che non è capace , credo che tocca aspettare, solo che dopo la nottata la testa assume un aspetto irritato tutti su stanno devo spesso lavarli  cosa che non mi porta problemi sia perché facevo un lavoro , diciamo polveroso, e la frequentazione della piscina


----------



## ologramma (10 Aprile 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Beh ma per gli uomini di casa sono io la coiffeur
> [/QUOTO
> Capisco perchè mia nuora con un bambino di tre anni ce li fa lei , l'altra che ha una bambina aspetterà , li fai anche a tuo marito?


----------



## Lostris (10 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> Capisco perchè mia nuora con un bambino di tre anni ce li fa lei , l'altra che ha una bambina aspetterà , li fai anche a tuo marito?


Raramente, ma in queste circostanze sono la migliore che può avere


----------



## patroclo (10 Aprile 2020)

Ho fatto da solo, tranne che sulla nuca direi che non ho fatto disastri


----------



## ologramma (10 Aprile 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Ho fatto da solo, tranne che sulla nuca direi che non ho fatto disastri


l'ultima volta solo per accorciare i capelli sopra l'orecchie mi solo pizzicato il lobo si è guarito dopo un mese


----------



## ologramma (10 Aprile 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Raramente, ma in queste circostanze sono la migliore che può avere
> 
> 
> View attachment 9249


sicuramente li ha corti quindi , come dimostra il video , fai presto


----------



## oriente70 (10 Aprile 2020)




----------



## Skorpio (10 Aprile 2020)




----------



## ipazia (10 Aprile 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Donne, come va con la ricrescita e i pelazzi e le unghie col gel sfaldato?
> 
> Io, oscena (secondo gli standar del "prima"), ma felice. Liberata da tutte quelle gabbie.


ciao!! 

io unghie corte quindi nessun problema di gel vari da sempre, ricrescite varie...G. mi aiuta con la ceretta, sta diventando pure bravo.
Ma ho sempre fatto da sola, quindi non sento la minima differenza.
Anzi, direi che con aiuto è pure migliorata la gestione.

Mi ricordo che quando ho incontrato G. avevo i capelli colorati, ed erano colorati da così tanti anni che non ricordavo neanche che colore avessero. 
Io ricordavo un vomitevole color topo.

Alla fine mi ha convinta a tornar naturale (mesi di discussioni e strategie manipolatorie da parte mia per discutere G e le sue idee)...ho scoperto di avere capelli di un bellissimo castano con riflessi ramati. Perfettamente accordati con la mia carnagione e con il colore di labbra e occhi.

E' bello uscire dalla gabbia


----------



## Vera (10 Aprile 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Donne, come va con la ricrescita e i pelazzi e le unghie col gel sfaldato?
> 
> Io, oscena (secondo gli standar del "prima"), ma felice. Liberata da tutte quelle gabbie.


Per le unghie ho fatto fare a mia figlia. Le avevo regalato il fornetto e tutto il necessario, tempo fa. Faccio da cavia.
Per i peli ho rimediato con la definitiva, qualche anno fa. Non mi sono mai tinta i capelli, ancora.
Quindi tutto nella norma. 
Sono i nervi quelli che stanno sfaldando


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (10 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao!!
> 
> io unghie corte quindi nessun problema di gel vari da sempre, ricrescite varie...G. mi aiuta con la ceretta, sta diventando pure bravo.
> Ma ho sempre fatto da sola, quindi non sento la minima differenza.
> ...



Quindi G. è ancora con te, che bello!

Praticamente sto scambiando l'apparenza con la sostanza visto che sto per ordinare un Dyson con ciò che sto risparmiando (giuro).

Allego foto del prima e dell'adesso


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Quindi G. è ancora con te, che bello!
> 
> Praticamente sto scambiando l'apparenza con la sostanza visto che sto per ordinare un Dyson con ciò che sto risparmiando (giuro).
> 
> ...


A me piace lo smalto solo sui piedi.
Ne posso fare a meno.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (10 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me piace lo smalto solo sui piedi.
> Ne posso fare a meno.



D'estate sui piedi è inevitabile. Il gel è comodo perchè sei tranquilla per tre settimane minimo, però se non hai un'estetista a portata di mano il risultato è quello che ho postato. Ho limato tutto il limabile ed ora aspetto che ricrescano.
Per la ricrescita dei capelli sto usando gli spray colorati, una figata! Li utilizzerò anche "dopo" per allungare i tempi del parrucchiere; la piega invece proprio non riesco a farmela da sola: sono riccia e amo il liscio-spaghetto, ma va bene lo stesso, ci mancherebbe. Parliamo di cazzate così tanto per riempire l'aria


----------



## Brunetta (10 Aprile 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> D'estate sui piedi è inevitabile. Il gel è comodo perchè sei tranquilla per tre settimane minimo, però se non hai un'estetista a portata di mano il risultato è quello che ho postato. Ho limato tutto il limabile ed ora aspetto che ricrescano.
> Per la ricrescita dei capelli sto usando gli spray colorati, una figata! Li utilizzerò anche "dopo" per allungare i tempi del parrucchiere; la piega invece proprio non riesco a farmela da sola: sono riccia e amo il liscio-spaghetto, ma va bene lo stesso, ci mancherebbe. Parliamo di cazzate così tanto per riempire l'aria


Li ho tagliati da sola, come avevo già fatto per tre anni. Li ho dritti e la piega non è un problema. Poi chi mi vede?
Sto proprio per questo meditando di fare una tinta e vedere l’effetto che fa.


----------



## Martes (10 Aprile 2020)




----------



## isabel (10 Aprile 2020)

A me ha fatto sorridere questa


----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2020)




----------



## Skorpio (11 Aprile 2020)




----------



## Vera (11 Aprile 2020)




----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2020)




----------



## danny (12 Aprile 2020)




----------



## Martes (12 Aprile 2020)




----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Quindi G. è ancora con te, che bello!
> 
> Praticamente sto scambiando l'apparenza con la sostanza visto che sto per ordinare un Dyson con ciò che sto risparmiando (giuro).
> 
> ...


Viviamo insieme 

Pensa, quando abbiamo iniziato a parlarne mi sono infortunata piuttosto seriamente e sono rimasta bloccata per un anno (roba tipo che non riuscivo neanche a fare la pipì in autonomia) mi sto riprendendo lentamente...e dopo pochi mesi che lui è venuto da me...pandemia 

Il dyson è una figata!! anche per me è un obiettivo prossimo! 

Cavolo...povere unghiette...gli farà bene un po' di aria e luce 

Ti leggo bene, sono contenta!!!

E' un bel percorso quello scambio


----------



## ologramma (12 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Viviamo insieme
> 
> Pensa, quando abbiamo iniziato a parlarne mi sono infortunata piuttosto seriamente e sono rimasta bloccata per un anno (roba tipo che non riuscivo neanche a fare la pipì in autonomia) mi sto riprendendo lentamente...e dopo pochi mesi che lui è venuto da me...pandemia
> 
> ...


ecco cosa si intende vivere insieme , condividere la quotidianità anche se a volta ci piacerebbe stare soli .
Appoggiarsi l'uno all'altro e discutere delle cose che non ci piacciono, ma tanto  ,questo forum per l'argomento trattato , capita che o lui o lei si prende delle libertà  per non dire tradire.
Lo so che c'è il perdono ma varie situazioni non lo permettono ed ecco che ora un buon 50% dei matrimoni e convivenze finisce .


----------



## ipazia (12 Aprile 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> ecco cosa si intende vivere insieme , condividere la quotidianità anche se a volta ci piacerebbe stare soli .
> Appoggiarsi l'uno all'altro e discutere delle cose che non ci piacciono, ma tanto  ,questo forum per l'argomento trattato , capita che o lui o lei si prende delle libertà  per non dire tradire.
> Lo so che c'è il perdono ma varie situazioni non lo permettono ed ecco che ora un buon 50% dei matrimoni e convivenze finisce .



sì   

Io non sono brava ad appoggiarmi. Ho sempre fatto da sola.
G. ha da lavorare duro per insegnarmi. 
E devo ammettere che non sono esattamente un letto di rose. 

Ma come dici, se non ci si parla a denti aperti, non ci si può capire. 
E se quando non ci si capisce, non si continua a provare a capirsi anche dicendosi cose dure non si va da nessuna parte. 

Il perdono credo serva a se stessi, per lasciar andare la rabbia, che ferisce solo se stessi.
Dal perdono al capirsi...credo ci passi in mezzo il mare


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=824504141378826



Il migliore.


----------



## danny (13 Aprile 2020)

Questa, lo so, non piacerà.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> View attachment 9291
> 
> Questa, lo so, non piacerà.


Quando dicevo che tanto non impareremo nulla
Questa è la prova
Dentro tutti come solito


----------



## oriente70 (13 Aprile 2020)

Altro che prova costume


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (14 Aprile 2020)

ipazia ha detto:


> Viviamo insieme
> 
> Pensa, quando abbiamo iniziato a parlarne mi sono infortunata piuttosto seriamente e sono rimasta bloccata per un anno (roba tipo che non riuscivo neanche a fare la pipì in autonomia) mi sto riprendendo lentamente...e dopo pochi mesi che lui è venuto da me...pandemia
> 
> ...


Mi dispiace molto che non sia stata bene; spero ora tutto bene (pandemia a parte). Ti abbraccio 

Se per "quello scambio" intendi la trasformazione delle mie unghie, non so se sia un bel percorso: sono molto condizionata, ahimè, dal contesto che vivo fuori casa. Mi piace vedere le altre donne ben curate, mi fa proprio bene agli occhi, e fare lo stesso effetto mi gratifica. E' una cosa scema, lo so, ma la prendo come una questione di Bellezza generica


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Mi dispiace molto che non sia stata bene; spero ora tutto bene (pandemia a parte). Ti abbraccio
> 
> Se per "quello scambio" intendi la trasformazione delle mie unghie, non so se sia un bel percorso: sono molto condizionata, ahimè, dal contesto che vivo fuori casa. Mi piace vedere le altre donne ben curate, mi fa proprio bene agli occhi, e fare lo stesso effetto mi gratifica. E' una cosa scema, lo so, ma la prendo come una questione di Bellezza generica


Per me “non curato” significa sporco, con i capelli tagliati con la scodella, con abiti che stanno male. Tutto il resto lo vedo come abbellimento, superfluo.


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2020)

Se si pensa che dentro il concetto di "supefluo" ci di può mettere tutta l'arte in genere si comprende quanto sia inutile per alcuni e indispensabile per altri. Comunque,anche in quarantena io metto il profumo e mi trucco un po', mi fa stare bene e curata


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2020)

Come un ambiente;pulito è alla base ma se tu aggiungi un fiore, un essenza ,un quadro o una tenda ne trai benessere


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Se si pensa che dentro il concetto di "supefluo" ci di può mettere tutta l'arte in genere si comprende quanto sia inutile per alcuni e indispensabile per altri. Comunque,anche in quarantena io metto il profumo e mi trucco un po', mi fa stare bene e curata


Non vedo attinenza tra l‘arte e lo smalto.
In ogni caso io contesto non il fatto di truccarsi o tingersi o acconciarsi, contesto che chi non lo fa venga definito TRASCURATA. 
Per me deriva dalla idea che una donna in ogni circostanza debba attivarsi per dimostrare che *si impegna* per essere più gradevole di ciò che è. E se non si impegna viene denigrata come se facesse una offesa alla femminilità o forse alla ...mascolinità.
Siamo tutte Rossella che, anche se nel dopoguerra lavoriamo la terra, dobbiamo mettere intelligenza, astuzia, abilità e creatività per tirare giù le tende e acconciarci per essere apprezzate, perché spezzarsi la schiena e mantenere tutti e tutto insieme non fosse sufficiente.


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vedo attinenza tra l‘arte e lo smalto.
> In ogni caso io contesto non il fatto di truccarsi o tingersi o acconciarsi, contesto che chi non lo fa venga definito TRASCURATA.
> Per me deriva dalla idea che una donna in ogni circostanza debba attivarsi per dimostrare che *si impegna* per essere più gradevole di ciò che è. E se non si impegna viene denigrata come se facesse una offesa alla femminilità o forse alla ...mascolinità.
> Siamo tutte Rossella che, anche se nel dopoguerra lavoriamo la terra, dobbiamo mettere intelligenza, astuzia, abilità e creatività per tirare giù le tende e acconciarci per essere apprezzate, perché spezzarsi la schiena e mantenere tutti e tutto insieme non fosse sufficiente.


Era il concetto di "superfluo" a sembrarmi troppo vago e altamente soggettivo. Ci si "acconcia"semplicemente perché ci si piace anche cosi


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Era il concetto di "superfluo" a sembrarmi troppo vago e altamente soggettivo. Ci si "acconcia"semplicemente perché ci si piace anche cosi


A me invece è il concetto di trascurata che non piace. 
Ma questa cosa pesa sui genitori, in particolare le madri (quando si dice la combinazione) per quanto riguarda i figli. Un bambino viene considerato trascurato se non viene lavato, una bambina se, in più, non viene pettinata con cura per renderla graziosa o con fiocchi colorati o senza abiti femminili. All’opposto un bambino che fosse “troppo” curato con codino, ciuffi con gel o con orecchino verrebbe considerato troppo adornato e in qualche modo snaturato.
Non è che non si debba avere attenzione per il proprio aspetto, lo abbiamo tutti, il nostro aspetto è parte della nostra identità, ma non è che evitare trucchi o tinte debba essere definita trascuratezza.


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me invece è il concetto di trascurata che non piace.
> Ma questa cosa pesa sui genitori, in particolare le madri (quando si dice la combinazione) per quanto riguarda i figli. Un bambino viene considerato trascurato se non viene lavato, una bambina se, in più, non viene pettinata con cura per renderla graziosa o con fiocchi colorati o senza abiti femminili. All’opposto un bambino che fosse “troppo” curato con codino, ciuffi con gel o con orecchino verrebbe considerato troppo adornato e in qualche modo snaturato.
> Non è che non si debba avere attenzione per il proprio aspetto, lo abbiamo tutti, il nostro aspetto è parte della nostra identità, ma non è che evitare trucchi o tinte debba essere definita trascuratezza.


Sai che non mi risultano queste cose fra bambino e bambina?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Sai che non mi risultano queste cose fra bambino e bambina?


Non avrai fatto conversazioni livello panetteria o bar, un tempo, gruppo whatsapp, ora, avevi da fare.


----------



## ipazia (15 Aprile 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Mi dispiace molto che non sia stata bene; spero ora tutto bene (pandemia a parte). Ti abbraccio
> 
> Se per "quello scambio" intendi la trasformazione delle mie unghie, non so se sia un bel percorso: sono molto condizionata, ahimè, dal contesto che vivo fuori casa. Mi piace vedere le altre donne ben curate, mi fa proprio bene agli occhi, e fare lo stesso effetto mi gratifica. E' una cosa scema, lo so, ma la prendo come una questione di Bellezza generica


mi sto riprendendo, con lentezza   E ricambio l'abbraccio

No, non intendevo le unghie.
(anche se vedendole forse una pausa dal gel non gli sta facendo male, o sbaglio? non so praticamente nulla di gel per le unghie, quindi potrei star dicendo una castroneria   ). Io le mie le tengo corte e al naturale, per comodità. E per pigrizia, devo ammetterlo 

Intendevo che riscrivere i parametri, periodicamente, sia una buona pratica. 
Per non rimanere inchiodati in una qualche gabbia dorata. 
tipo me che ero talmente abituata alla mia immagine di me coi capelli colorati che mi ero dimenticata del mio colore naturale e avevo sovrascritto addirittura parti dell'immagine di me. 

Credo che Bellezza e vicinanza a sè si sfiorino e si intreccino


----------



## Martes (15 Aprile 2020)




----------



## oriente70 (25 Aprile 2020)

.


----------



## Skorpio (25 Aprile 2020)




----------



## Skorpio (26 Aprile 2020)




----------



## mistral (27 Aprile 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Donne, come va con la ricrescita e i pelazzi e le unghie col gel sfaldato?
> 
> Io, oscena (secondo gli standar del "prima"), ma felice. Liberata da tutte quelle gabbie.


Mi sono letteralmente staccata il gel alle unghie,le ho accorciate così è più facile mantenere un’igiene accurata.
per il resto,non facendo la tinta non ho problemi di ricrescita e avendo spaghetti lisci non faccio la piega.Non avere caratteristiche fighe da mantenere aiuta 
Peletti pochi ,vado di Ladyshave.In sostanza non faccio niente,esattamante come prima.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (27 Aprile 2020)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi sono letteralmente staccata il gel alle unghie,le ho accorciate così è più facile mantenere un’igiene accurata.
> per il resto,non facendo la tinta non ho problemi di ricrescita e avendo spaghetti lisci non faccio la piega.Non avere caratteristiche fighe da mantenere aiuta
> Peletti pochi ,vado di Ladyshave.In sostanza non faccio niente,esattamante come prima.


Zitta tu, che sei strafiga di natura


----------



## mistral (27 Aprile 2020)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Zitta tu, che sei strafiga di natura


......con chi mi confondi


----------



## Marjanna (28 Aprile 2020)




----------



## oriente70 (28 Aprile 2020)




----------



## oriente70 (1 Maggio 2020)

Buona Festa dei lavoratori e Lavoramucche .


----------



## stany (1 Maggio 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2952690401481244&id=100002209388648


----------



## Skorpio (1 Maggio 2020)




----------



## stany (12 Maggio 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/1718427935/posts/10207303615464828


----------



## Vera (12 Maggio 2020)




----------



## Martes (17 Maggio 2020)




----------



## Skorpio (31 Maggio 2020)




----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


>


Questo genera una risata amara e sconforto


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


>


Vorrei vedere te al suo posto....




Una cagata simile è difficile da pensare. Sono sicuro che non ci saresti riuscito. Ci vuole impegno, eh.


----------



## Skorpio (5 Giugno 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Vorrei vedere te al suo posto....
> 
> Una cagata simile è difficile da pensare. Sono sicuro che non ci saresti riuscito. Ci vuole impegno, eh.


per me è stato ingenuamente meraviglioso.. una ridicola genialità.


----------



## Gennaro73 (6 Giugno 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> View attachment 9247


Che guallera!!


----------



## Marjanna (12 Giugno 2020)




----------



## Marjanna (28 Settembre 2020)




----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## oriente70 (7 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## oriente70 (15 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## oriente70 (27 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## Martes (29 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## danny (30 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## danny (30 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## danny (30 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## danny (30 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## Marjanna (31 Ottobre 2020)




----------



## oriente70 (3 Novembre 2020)




----------



## oriente70 (6 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Martes (7 Novembre 2020)




----------



## Martes (7 Novembre 2020)




----------



## oriente70 (9 Novembre 2020)




----------

